# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Lỗi nhảy font trong word 2010

## seo3m

tình hình là em mới cài word 2010, nhưng khi sử dụng thì lại gặp một lỗi hết sức khó chịu.
đó là lỗi nhảy font.
em đã vào hộp thoại font, chọn default là font vni-times nhưng khi gõ thì nó lại tự động nhảy sang font calibri khiến em không thể gõ tiếng việt do sai khác bảng mã.
sau đó, theo một số chỉ dẫn trên mạng em đã tắt use smart cut and paste nhưng không thể cải thiện.
vậy nên em viết bài này mong các pro chỉ giáo, (em cần rất gấp) 
em xin cảm ơn trước

----------


## baloenglish.2015

*lỗi nhảy font chữ trong word*

mình dùng winxp, khi soạn thảo văn bản mình thường dùng bảng mã tcvn3 font chữ .vntime. mọi khi vẫn dùng bình thường tự nhiên hôm nay lại không dùng được. mỗi khi gõ chữ có dấu là nó lại tự chuyển font .vntime thành arial. mình đã vào google rồi search cách khắc phục có một số cách như: vào format --> font --> chon font chữ, cỡ chữ... --> default hoặc vào tool --> options --> edit --> setting rồi tích bỏ adjust sentence and word spacing automatically... nhưng kết quả vẫn không thay đổi. bạn nào có cách khắc phục chỉ giúp mình với.

----------


## Meoluoingungay

bạn nên dùng unikey đừng dùng vietkey thử xem.

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

> mình dùng winxp, khi soạn thảo văn bản mình thường dùng bảng mã tcvn3 font chữ .vntime. mọi khi vẫn dùng bình thường tự nhiên hôm nay lại không dùng được. mỗi khi gõ chữ có dấu là nó lại tự chuyển font .vntime thành arial. mình đã vào google rồi search cách khắc phục có một số cách như: vào format --> font --> chon font chữ, cỡ chữ... --> default hoặc vào tool --> options --> edit --> setting rồi tích bỏ adjust sentence and word spacing automatically... nhưng kết quả vẫn không thay đổi. bạn nào có cách khắc phục chỉ giúp mình với.


thỉnh thoảng cũng dính error củ chuối vậy, cũng đã tìm nhiều nhưng chẳng cách nào mang lại kết quả và thường tự mình làm thì hơn
cả hai nỗi của các bạn đều có thể giải quyết bằng cách cài lại bộ soạn thảo và cài lại fonts cho win là ok
ngoài ra cũng nhiều lần mình cóp một đoạn văn bản với font mình cần paste vào và đánh tiếp bình thường, xong rồi xóa phần ban đầu đi 
mấy cách củ chuổi ko có cơ sở như chỉnh gì gì đó thường làm error nặng hơn:boxing:

----------

